# Moving on and petrified



## Gabriel527 (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't been on here in a while, too busy thinking. My husband left with no explanation after no fights or anything in may and emailed me that he wants a divorce and won't negotiate or talk to me. I have accepted this, as i have to, after weeks of fighting it. He wants to have the party life as the credit card showed, before he blocked it, he had been to the bars every night. 
I went to a lawyer who advised me that i should ignore my husband because he has no right to the stuff he left behind as he evicted me form our apartment without me even being notified. My therapist agrees with this as it appears impossible we will ever reconcile. He has been spotted out with other women and knows I know as he sent a text saying that the rumors going around about him are not true (trying to cover his tracks). 
I have been trying to get out and associate with the very few friends I have, as an introvert I have had issues. However, last night I ran into a high school friend, a single guy. We caught up and he wants to stay in touch and I am not sure how I feel. 
I haven't seen my husband since May, and I haven't cried in a month, but I still can't bring myself to take off my rings. I am only twenty and was only married for two years. Is it wrong to hang out with this guy? I am not sure how i feel about any of this. Advice???


----------



## Riverside MFT (Oct 5, 2009)

Whether you hang out with him or not is your choice, but make sure you have appropriate boundaries (i.e. no relationship, no sex). You are not in a state emotionally where you are ready for another relationship but a friendship with appropriate boundaries might be okay. If you do decide to be friends, be very upfront and let him know that you are not interested in any kind of relationship yet and are still somewhat hopeful (even if it is very little) that your relationship will work out.


----------

